# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  BF calipers accurate

## boostjunkie09

Are calipers an accurate measurement tool. Someone on here said they were junk. 

I know that a bod pod or hydrostatic test are more accurate. But I do not have access to them. So I was going to use the pinch type analog calipers.

----------


## Tron3219

> Are calipers an accurate measurement tool. Someone on here said they were junk.
> 
> I know that a bod pod or hydrostatic test are more accurate. But I do not have access to them. So I was going to use the pinch type analog calipers.


Not even close to being accurate, ur bf % can change 5-10% just from a different person doing it

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## boostjunkie09

So I guess I'll just forget it. And just get as lean as possible. What about electronic? We have those to. But I know that being dehydrated or water retention throws them off as well. Any suggestions?

----------


## MickeyKnox

And those hand held gizmo's or the ones you stand on are no better. 

Bodpod seems to be accurate. 

http://www.uoguelph.ca/bodycomp/bodpod.html

----------


## Back In Black

Or you can post pics here, we are just as accurate as calipers.

----------


## boostjunkie09

> Or you can post pics here, we are just as accurate as calipers.


Ok sounds good will post up some pictures soon. I'm only two weeks into my cutting phase. Probably around 12-15% right now.

I guess the members picture forum would be the best place?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Where do you feel you are compared to this template?

----------


## Times Roman

> Are calipers an accurate measurement tool. Someone on here said they were junk. 
> 
> I know that a bod pod or hydrostatic test are more accurate. But I do not have access to them. So I was going to use the pinch type analog calipers.


Using BF calipers is a skill just like using a knife sharpening stone;

just because you have the knife sharpening stone doesn't mean you know how to use it properly or that if you do use it your knife will get the "razor's" edge you are looking for.

You can get reasonably accurate measurements with calipers, but you will need to practice, and consistancy is key.

The more points you check, the better approximation you will get.

----------


## Metalject

> Using BF calipers is a skill just like using a knife sharpening stone;
> 
> just because you have the knife sharpening stone doesn't mean you know how to use it properly or that if you do use it your knife will get the "razor's" edge you are looking for.
> 
> You can get reasonably accurate measurements with calipers, but you will need to practice, and consistancy is key.
> 
> The more points you check, the better approximation you will get.


Agreed. You can get a fairly accurate measurement if the individual measuring knows how to do it. You're also right about using more pinch points but I would say you can at least get a fairly accurate determination regarding BF going up or down using a 3 point test on a regular basis but 7-9 is better for a true reading.

----------


## Metalject

> Where do you feel you are compared to this template?


That pic is an OK gauge but it can also be misleading. I've had guys who were fairly lean up top, easily in the 12% range just by going by the top but when BF is actually measured they end up being over 15. Lower body has to be taken into account. Granted, most men hold most of their fat in their upper body. Personally I hold almost no fat in my lower body but everyone's different.

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ Agreed. 

Its simply a guideline for members who have little knowledge on BF%.  :Smilie:

----------


## boostjunkie09

> Where do you feel you are compared to this template?


I think I'm between 14-18%. The electro scale says 14.5

I'm 6' 1/2" tall and 209lb. Small bone structure.

Be easy on me I just started cutting two weeks ago.

Also finishing up my creatine, so I'm holding some water I think. 

I'm all natural so far. And have been training for three years.

----------


## tigerspawn

Multicompartment models are the most accurate way to measure BF% they can include DXA measurement of bone, plus independent measures of body water and body volume. They are extremely expensive and not convenient.

Bodpods are cheap, convenient and very accurate. Being able to find one is the main problem.

BIA is not a very accurate way to estimate body fat percentage. Hydration level is an important source of error in determining the flow of the electric current to estimate body fat.

Calipers are cheap and extremely helpful when determining BF%. It is important to test in a precise location with a fixed pressure. Times roman is correct the more skilled you are at using the device and ensuring that you measure the same locations the more accurate the results. The accuracy is more dependent on a person's unique body fat distribution than on the number of sites measured.

----------


## canesfan804

> That pic is an OK gauge but it can also be misleading. I've had guys who were fairly lean up top, easily in the 12% range just by going by the top but when BF is actually measured they end up being over 15. Lower body has to be taken into account. Granted, most men hold most of their fat in their upper body. Personally I hold almost no fat in my lower body but everyone's different.


Agree with this. I am the same way. Most of my BF is lower body........specifically my penis!!!

----------


## Metalject

> Agree with this. I am the same way. Most of my BF is lower body........specifically my penis!!!


I understand. It makes buying pants extremely difficult.

----------


## hankdiesel

For those of you "holding fat in your legs" it usually just means your legs muscle are under developed and your legs look soft.

----------


## Times Roman

> Agree with this. I am the same way. Most of my BF is lower body........*specifically my penis*!!!


I see someone is still practicing their positive affirmations? =)

----------


## crazy mike

> ^^ Agreed. 
> 
> Its simply a guideline for members who have little knowledge on BF%.


Yep , yep agree again. ...crazy mike

----------


## Metalject

> For those of you "holding fat in your legs" it usually just means your legs muscle are under developed and your legs look soft.


I don't know, that could be the case sometimes but not all the time. I had one training partner years ago who struggled with lower body fat, not common in too many men but it's where he stored it. Anyway, when shredded down his legs were pretty solid, better than average while a lot of his upper body was weaker in development. Anyway, I would suspect this is more of a hormonal issue than anything else.

----------


## boostjunkie09

[QUOTE=boostjunkie09;6489265]

I think I'm between 14-18%. The electro scale says 14.5

I'm 6' 1/2" tall and 209lb. Small bone structure.

So what is your guys opinion base on these pics?

----------


## gearbox

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137041"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137043"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137044"/>
> 
> I think I'm between 14-18%. The electro scale says 14.5
> 
> I'm 6' 1/2" tall and 209lb. Small bone structure.
> 
> Be easy on me I just started cutting two weeks ago.
> 
> Also finishing up my creatine, so I'm holding some water I think.
> ...


I would place you at 17% based on the pics. You hold fat all over pretty well. Thats good and bad.  :Smilie:

----------


## boostjunkie09

> I would place you at 17% based on the pics. You hold fat all over pretty well. Thats good and bad.


So what's the good and the bad?

----------


## barrybulkers

Dont count on them for an accurate percentage. But if you use it and always pinch the same area you can keep track of your progression imo. Just my thought.

----------


## gearbox

> Dont count on them for an accurate percentage. But if you use it and always pinch the same area you can keep track of your progression imo. Just my thought.


If the person knows what they are doing it can be accurate.
And as said above if you measure the same area and same sights and side of body you can rate progress

----------


## Far from massive

> If the person knows what they are doing it can be accurate.
> And as said above if you measure the same area and same sights and side of body you can rate progress


This I have a guy who competes in power lifting and has been doing caliper readings for years and he is always right on the mark.

----------


## crazy mike

> If the person knows what they are doing it can be accurate.
> And as said above if you measure the same area and same sights and side of body you can rate progress


I agree. If you do the same person and you know where each measurement, You can conclude close, then as you diet and loos the BF you can see the progress and monitor how your hard work is , or in snot paying off and what you are doing is right for you. ...crazy mike

I did it and was right on, and saw it go down. !!  :Smilie: 
Progress not perfection

----------

